# web pages cut off



## Pat T. (Oct 21, 2006)

HI Guys 
I new to this page but have a problem with printing web pages. When I try and print a page the right side is cut off. Have checked the margins and it doesn't seem to make any difference. Email prints ok. I tried to print a work and it does the same thing by cutting off the right side. I have gone into the help section but can't find anything to repair my problem. My printer is a HP Photosmart 2610 all in one. Does anyone have a answer for this. Thanks Pat T.


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Have you tried, adjusting the margin settings in the print wizard? also you say emails print fine? which things do not print, what program are u using wen it doesnt print?


----------



## Pat T. (Oct 21, 2006)

I am on the internet Mircosoft Internet Explorer and I was trying to print a page from a forum and about 1/4 of the page was cut off. I tried options on the printer pop up and it was click to print as laid out on screen, but that didn't make any difference


----------



## A-Nick4me (Jul 31, 2006)

Pat T. said:


> I am on the internet Mircosoft Internet Explorer and I was trying to print a page from a forum and about 1/4 of the page was cut off. I tried options on the printer pop up and it was click to print as laid out on screen, but that didn't make any difference


I have experienced that same problem. I have gotten around it by copying the text I want to print and pasting it in a word processing program, and printing it from there.


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Go to, file>print preview and then click the page setup button at the top next to print, and then make sure all the margins say 19.05 for top, bottom, left and right.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

When I run into this problem I usually just change to landscape instead of portrait in the printer options.


----------



## yokelley (Jul 10, 2006)

You might want to click Edit-Select All, Then copy and paste your document into Word and print from Word.


----------



## Chode (Sep 8, 2006)

Firefox incorporates a "Shrink to Fit" feature that works great. For other browsers, landscape mode is the easiest way to print the entire page.


----------



## Pat T. (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey Guys I have been off the computer for awhile and have tried some of the changing of margins and but have not had time to try to copy and paste to word file but I will try that. Thanks Pat


----------



## Ravaroo (Jan 13, 2009)

Set all margins in page set up to 0.25.
This will fit it all on the page.
This setting will only change back if you change it or if you reset defaults in Internet Explorer.:tongue:


----------

